# 2ND Outing



## Peteaud (9 Oct 2011)

The wife and i went out for the 2nd time on new bikes today.

Not a huge distance (12 miles) but something we are both comftable with, for now.

Getting to really love the bike now (Trek 7500) but realising we need to buy some better jackets as one min freeezing, then the next reallly hot.

We are trying to get back into cycling (as a keep fit regime) and did think we would really have to force ourselves, but roll on next weekend so we can go out again.


----------



## Oxo (9 Oct 2011)

Good start, keep on Trekking!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Oct 2011)

Brill! Keep it up!
The bikes are a good choice and the proper clothing will help to make the experience far more comfortable. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Cycletrax (15 Oct 2011)

Well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## Telemark (15 Oct 2011)

hehe .... careful, you'll be addicted before you know it  
You have been warned  

T


----------



## jonathanw (10 Dec 2011)

+1 regarding the 7500's

Seriously good allround bikes with an excellent spec for the price. 

Not long before 20-25 miles will be your standard ride.

Enjoy


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2011)

- that's you, that is.


----------

